# Is anyone PPPoEing to Verizon?



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm trying to find someone who successfully pppoes to Verizon, preferably with some version of fBSD later than 6.2.  I'm trying to make a first cut at deciding whether it's a fBSD or a Verizon problem, and go on from there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 7, 2010)

Background: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15639


----------



## qsecofr (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure if this is really related.  But several months back my ISP sent me a new/re-conditioned DSL modem.  The instructions were to authenticate using PPPoE.  However, it caused all sorts of fragmentation for me.  Max packet size was <1464 if i recall correctly.  The fragmentation caused me problems first at my firewall because I wasn't letting all the fragments through, and second on the other end of an authentication to a Windows/Kerberos server.  A post I googled suggested Kerberos doesn't like fragments.  Anyhow I changed my DSL modem setting to PPPoA.  Supposedly it wasn't supported by my ISP, but it is.  It cleared up issues I was having.


----------

